# Lucky duck rebel



## dog_talker (Dec 21, 2016)

Who here has experience with the rebel e-caller? I have heard the volume and sound is very good, especially for a 120$ unit. I only go out a few times a winter, so I can't justify the 200-300 for a higher end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've heard good things about them but have not seen one in use.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

reviews have been good for a call in that price range......


----------

